# Dünne Knieschoner für Touren mit Reissverschluss



## *Miss Geschick* (9. April 2018)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach leichten und dünnen Knieschonern für längere Touren. Normal nutze ich meine RaceFace. Allerdings will ich die schweren Dinger auf längeren Touren wo nur wenig Trailanteil ist nicht immer mitschleppen und bin daher auf der Suche nach leichten und dünneren Schonern. Für unsere Hausrunden reicht sowas völlig. Sie sollten mit Reissverschluss sein oder zumindest so dass ich nicht extra immer die Schuhe ausziehen muss dazu.
Bisher fallen mir da nur die Ion K-Lite Zip ein. Gibt es noch andere?


----------



## Symion (9. April 2018)

dainese trail skins 2. Die sind so top belüftet das man sie einfach nicht ausziehen will / braucht. Zudem gute Dämpfungswerte für einen dünnen Schoner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bajcca (9. April 2018)

@*Miss Geschick* 

Eventuell wären die noch eine Alternative, ich habe sie aber nicht angehabt.
*O‘NEAL AMX Zipper Knee Guard*

Zitat Test von Enduro-mtb.com

Die AMX Zipper Knee Guards von O’Neal lassen sich – der Name deutet es schon an – mit einem seitlich angebrachten Reißverschluss öffnen. Auf diese Weise lassen sich die Schoner zum Beispiel vor längeren Anstiegen in Sekundenschnelle ausziehen und – wenn es dann zur Sache geht – genauso schnell wieder anlegen; nerviges Schuhe ausziehen entfällt. Der Reißverschluss ist nach innen hin mit weichem Material ausgekleidet und stört so den insgesamt guten Tragekomfort nicht. Beim Pedalieren könnte der Schoner noch etwas flexibler sein – gescheuert hat der AMX Zipper trotzdem nicht. Dank oben und unten angebrachter Klettverschluss-Bänder, verrutscht der Schoner auch bei harten Erschütterungen nicht. Das große Padding aus dem Hause SAS-TEC überstand den Labortest mit guten Werten; zudem ist der Schoner mit 367 Gramm sehr leicht.


----------



## laspirit2014 (10. April 2018)

Die G-FORM sitzen bei mir so perfekt und unauffällig, daß man Sie zwischendurch gar nicht erst ausziehen muß (ohne Reißverschluß). Man sieht es Ihnen nicht an, aber die dünnen Polster absorbieren auch sehr ordentlich Stöße auf ruppigem Untergrund...


----------



## Silvermoon (10. April 2018)

*Fox Head Launch Enduro - Knieschoner*
Fox Clothing Launch Enduro - Knieschützer
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/fox-head-launch-enduro-knieschoner-131351

....hab die gleichnamigen Ellenbogenschoner, tragen sich wie Armlinge, leicht und zum minimieren von Schürfwunden recht brauchbar. Trage die Ellenbogenschoner auch nur der Psyche wegen....man nimmt auch auf der Hausrunde mal ungewollt so manche Bodenprobe...

 Denke, die Knieschoner sind ähnlich konzipiert, sprich ne Art gepolsterte Beinlinge  und wie die gleichnamigen Ellenbogenschoner, zum vermeiden von Schürfwunden gedacht. Also, geht so in die Richtung von dem, was du suchst...
Einfach mal bestellen, zurückschicken kann man ja immer....

Ach so....Reißverschluss haben die, glaube ich,  aber nicht


----------



## Votec Tox (10. April 2018)

Habe die O'Neal mit Reißverschluss, sind sehr bequem, müssen erst eng sitzen, da sich das Protektorenposter bei Körperwärme anpasst, zuerst ist es etwas sperrig und hart.
Allerdings ist naturgemäß seitlich kein Polster, da ist ja schließlich der Reißverschluss 
Drum müssen sie gut passen, damit sie sich nicht verdrehen bzw. verrutschen können.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (11. April 2018)

Ich habe gesehen von den Dainese Tail Skins gibt es auch eine "Light" Version. 
Hat mit der evtl jemand Erfahrungen?

https://www.dainese.com/us/en/trail-skins-2-knee-guard-lite/203879693.html


----------



## Lalyle (9. Mai 2018)

Von Ixs gibts die Flow, ich meine, die haben einen Reissverschluss. Ixs schneidet immer sehr gut ab bei den Tests bei der Sicherheit. Ich hab den fetteren Bruder, der ist nicht so leicht und schlank, aber sehr gut und bequem zu tragen. 

Bei den ganz ganz leichten muss man sich halt bewusst sein, dass sie mehr gegen Schürfungen als gegen echte Schläge bei Stürzen helfen.


----------



## Rick7 (18. Juni 2018)

Hier gibts nen aktuellen "Test" zum Thema bei den enduro Jungs.
https://enduro-mtb.com/der-beste-mtb-knieschoner-leichte-modelle/

Ich selbst schiele auch grad auf die Dainese trail skins 2 für leichte touren. Scheint mir als Ergänzung zu schwereren Schonern eine sinnvolle Wahl zu sein.

@*Miss Geschick* Für welche hast du nun entschieden?


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (18. Juni 2018)

Ich hab bisher immer noch meine RaceFace. Die Dainese hatte ich da, hab sie aber wieder zurück gesendet. Da war mir das Material zu dünn und die Naht wo der Stoff mit dem Protektor vernäht ist sah nicht so robust aus. Glaub nicht dass die es lange überleben wenn ich die öfters an- und ausziehe. Aber evtl hab ich auch einfach nur ein "Montagsmodell" erwischt. Gerade mache ich meine Schoner meistens am Rahmen fest wenn ich nur mit Hipbag fahre und sie bergauf nicht tragen will.


----------



## Rick7 (18. Juni 2018)

danke fürs feedback  hmm oder doch was anderes. Na ich glaube ich seh mir die Dinger trotzdem mal an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (18. Juni 2018)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> *Fox Head Launch Enduro - Knieschoner*
> Fox Clothing Launch Enduro - Knieschützer
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/fox-head-launch-enduro-knieschoner-131351
> 
> ...



Die oben genannten Knieschoner hatte ich mir zwischenzeitlich nun auch bestellt und sie haben ihren "Praxistest" bei mir bestanden.
So wie ich bereits beschrieben hatte: *zum Minimieren bzw. Vermeiden von Schürfwunden bei ungewollt genommenen Bodenproben! 
...taugt! *
Wenn man jetzt nicht so extrem Hardcore unterwegs ist, aber dennoch ein wenig "geschützt" unterwegs sein möchte, sind diese Schützer wirklich eine Alternative. Sind leicht und haben ein minimales Packmaß, passen zusammengerollt in jeden kleinen Rucksack.
Gehören mittlerweile zu  der "muss-unbedingt-mit-in-den-Rucksack" - Ausstattung bei unseren Hometrailtouren 
*
...dies sind meine bisherigen persönlichen Eindrücke und Erfahrungen mit dem Fox Head Launch Enduro - Knie und Ellenbogenschützer:

Vorteile:* leicht, minimalistisches Packmaß, schützt definitiv vor Schürfwunden, angenehm zu tragen, stören nicht beim Pedalieren, Silikonabschlüsse oben und unten ( kein verrutschen), bei kälteren Temperaturen auch alternativ zu Knielingen zu tragen, dünner Softprotektor, strapazierfähiges Obermaterial (Neopren)
*Nachteile: *etwas schwitziges Material (gerade jetzt im Sommer), schützen nicht vor härteren "Einschlägen" (ich würde sie jetzt nicht unbedingt im extrem schwierigen Gelände tragen)


----------



## Rick7 (18. Juni 2018)

ich habe mir heute beim Radladen die ONEal Flow Knieschoner besorgt.
Sind anscheinend ganz neu und haben mir spontan gut gefallen, auch Sitz war ganz gut. Sind vom Prinzip den Dainese trail skins2
sehr ähnlich.

Haben zwar keinen Reißverschluss aber die Dinger sind so leicht, dass man sie leicht nach unten stülpen oder gleich dranlassen kann.
Einsatzzweck ganz klar eher hometrail und kein hartes Geballer, da wären sie mir definitv zu wenig. Werde sie morgen gleich mal testen und berichten.





Cheers


----------



## Rick7 (19. Juni 2018)

So wie versprochen heute gleich getestet.
Genau das was ich gesucht habe. Leicht, gut belüftet und beim Fahren kaum spürbar. Perfekt für die gemäßigte Runde. 
Mein Fazit: Kaufempfehlung von meiner Seite.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (21. Juni 2018)

@Silvermoon 
Danke für den Tip, hatte die Fox Knieschoner gestern mit dabei, perfekt 
Für das, was ich momentan so anstelle, mehr als ausreichend und dazu noch  saubequem.


----------

